#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  Fracpropt-fracture modelling software

## krishna.neelabh4

Can anybody help me... about the software link fracpropt version 2007 to download...

See More: Fracpropt-fracture modelling software

----------


## anihita

dear member,

this section is not meant to request anything, here you can make any suggestion for improvement or complain about the things you do not like. Do some searching in the forum and you will get what you need

----------


## diablond

Hi guys 
I need fracpropt 2011 ; can anyone help ?

----------

